# Solved: Video Playback - Stuttering



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently formatted my computer.

Since having done so i have only installed basic programs such as Acrobat Reader, VLC etc.

When i try to play movies on either WM Player or VLC the playback is awful.

The sound tends to be out of sync and the video imaging stutters.

This playback does improve as the screen size of the player is reduced.

I thought this was a driver issue and so i have ran Uniblue Driver Scanner 2009, this updated a few drivers but has not resolved the issue.

Can anyone please offer some advice?

Kind Regards

James


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

Did you update both, video driver and sound driver?
If yes, then i have no idea what's wrong.


----------



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, all drivers were updated.

It worked ok before formatting the computer so i hope its not a hardware issue.

Any more ideas anyone?

Thanks

James


----------



## JPCompHelp (Jul 27, 2009)

Is your hardware acceleration turned on?


----------



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd turned off the hardware acceleration via the Display Properties, Settings, Advanced, Troubleshoot route.

Is this correct?

James


----------



## JPCompHelp (Jul 27, 2009)

Your hardware acceleration should be turned on, both for sound and video.


----------



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

I've turned the acceleration back on but the problem is still the same.

Any more ideas?


----------



## JPCompHelp (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you tried searching for your drivers yourself? What is your sound and graphics card?


----------



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

The graphics card is just the basic motherboard card

VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP

The sound card again is just what came with the computer

C-Media AC97 Audio Device


----------



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

The current driver installed for C-Media AC97 Audio Device is

C-Media Inc, 5.12.1.51, 22/06/2006

The current driver installed for VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP is

VIA/S3G, 6.14.10.342, 10/11/2006


----------



## JPCompHelp (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you installed the newest codecs?


----------



## James Judkins (Feb 17, 2008)

I think so.

Dont know what i've done but it seems to be working great now!?

Must have been the hardware accelerator, having just rebooted its spot on!

Thanks for the help.


----------

